# Online Beekeeping Class for Beginners



## Larry09 (May 16, 2016)

*Beekeeping Made Simple has two online beekeeping classes on a brand new, renovated platform. *

Beekeeping for Beginners is 6 hours of content and goes in depth into how to care for bees including the different kinds of mite treatments, three ways to harvest honey and splitting hives > beekeepingmadesimple.com/beginnerclass

Their intro class, Is Beekeeping Right for You, is a shorter class that explains the basics of bees and beekeeping > beekeepingmadesimple.com/introclass

Classes include mentorship so you can email them questions about your bees for as long as you need to.

They have a free guide, *The 7 Steps to Getting Started Keeping Bees* you can download on the home page and tutorial videos in their blog >> www.beekeepingmadesimple.com


----------

